# [Verkauf] Red Dead Redemption für Xbox360 über Ebay



## Flamongo (19. Dezember 2010)

*[Verkauf] Red Dead Redemption für Xbox360 über Ebay*

Hallo, ich verkaufe mein Xbox360 Spiel *Red Dead Redemption.*

Das Spiel ist nagelneu und daher in einem pefekten Zustand, wurde nur einmal kurz angespielt.


Preis ist verhandelbar 


http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190481523460&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Gruß


----------

